# IPV 6X 200W TC - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/8/16)

Following the famous iPV5 from their iPV line of box mods comes the iPV6. Featuring a max 200W output, the iPV6 provides a ton of power in an ergonomic fashion. The iPV6 will also control temperature with nickel, titanium and stainless steel wires so users can precisely tune their vaping settings. Utilizing YiHi's chipset, this enables the unit to handle with great efficiency and performance. 

IPV6X 200 Watt TC Box Mod By Pioneer4you Black Features:
1-200 Adjustable Wattage
IPV6 Dimensions: 3.5" x 1.65" x 1.10"
YiHi SX330-200 Chipset
Stainless Steel Mode
Nickel Mode
Titanium Mode
Standard Power Wattage Mode
Dual 18650 (Batteries Sold Separately)
USB Charge Port

OLED Screen

Includes:
1 IPV6 Box Mod
1 Micro USB Charger
1 IPV6 Instruction Manual

Get yours here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-ipv-6x-200w-tc

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jeez (15/8/16)

Im loving the look of this 1. Now to decide whether its the rx2/3 or this...


----------



## Sir Vape (16/8/16)

If you looking at size. The IPV wins hands down. Smallest dual 18650 to date. Also digging the center 510 for a change. Yihi chip is a bonus


----------



## Jeez (16/8/16)

Yeah was checking out some videos on this. Paired with the pure x2 this looks like a real winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (16/8/16)

Now to see what this coil-less vaping is all about. I haven't used a tank in ages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

